
Free, open source alternatives to Slack for team chat - JoshTriplett
https://opensource.com/alternatives/slack
======
tortasaur
We've been hosting a Riot/Matrix instance, and the experience has been great.
I like their team's unique approach to transparency. One neat example of this
is that they provide streams of their weekly standups to their Patreon
supporters.

------
captn3m0
If someone is interested in paying for someone to manage Mattermost for them,
Relay Chat[0] is $1/user/month and free for non-commercial entities.

[0]: [https://relay-chat.com/](https://relay-chat.com/)

------
Endy
With Slack deciding to close its open gateways, this seems extremely
important. Thank you.

